# ¿Compensa hacer tus propios diseños, cuando lo tienes más barato en el mercado?



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola como se habrán dado cuenta, muchas veces quieres hacer algo como un carrito radiocontrol o un circuito de radiofrecuencia o un emisor-receptor de algo y te agobias por que no encuentras todos los materiales necesarios y los que encuentras por internet tienen unos gastos de envío mayores que los que vale el producto y si lo haces con materiales caseros probablemente el aparato no funcianará. Y luego miras en internet estas cosas:

http://cgi.ebay.es/COCHE-RADIOCONTR...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3f034fd056

por 20 €uritos más 12 de gastos de envío...

Si hacemos nosotros un coche radiocontrol nos costará:

-15 euros; los componentes y el emisor y el receptor de radiofrecuencia
-5 euros; la placa de circuito impreso virgen
-10 euros; las ruedas
-10 euros; la batería (fijarse que el coche de ebay lleba batería !! un lujo)
-entre 5-10 euros un motor decente y engranajes (más gastos de envío: 12 euros)
-10 euros; otros gastos varios (chasis, piezas de conexión y ajuste de diámetros, muelles, cables, cloruro férrico, estaño, etc...)

Al final te sale la broma del DIY por 60€ 

No se pero hay veces que no apetece ponerse a hacer cosas por uno mismo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

Todo depende de para qué quieras hacerlo tu mismo y cuanto tiempo tengas disponible.
Si solo querés aprender, practicar electrónica y mecánica y mover un poco las neuronas...por 60 euros es barato; pero si lo necesitás para un trabajo o terminarlo en poco tiempo...pues tomá el camino de comprarlo.

De todas formas, te aviso que: el trabajo DIY NO ES MAS BARATO que comprar, ni siquiera es esa la idea. Siempre la producción en masa reduce los costos a niveles muy lejos de cualquier hobbista, pero la diferencia es que VOS tenés el control completo del nivel, calidad y apariencia del diseño, cosa que de comprarlo....hummmm...tenés que ajustarte a lo que exista o pagar muuuuucho dinero...

Saludos!


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

Paren la rotativa! el carrito a control remoto de 20 euros es USADO!!!
Igual es como dice ezevalla, la idea es aprender, hacer algo vos mismo y que se ajuste a tu imaginacion

Por ejemplo,... en lugar de hacer un carrito a control remoto, podes hacer un carrito que vaya recorriendo toda tu casa "solo" y enviando por radio a tu pc u algun microcontrolador informacion sobre .. no se, temperatura, ubicacion de personas, o que busque tb,
en lugar del llavero que tenes que estar aplaudiendo que vaya, lo busque y te lo traiga, el llavero en lugar de emitir sonidos tendria que tener algun tipo de radio baliza.

La idea es usar el marote para hacer cosas distintas, que no se consiguen y que son creaciones tuyas (o copias de otro que se la ingenio y lo modificaste O NO)

si tu idea es hacer algo que ya existe y se vende y todo.... noo anda compralo y sacate las ganas!, mas barato rapido  facil..... eso si! despues de usarlo un buen rato y de haber imaginado diferentes mejoras
MANOS A LA OBRA!
podes hacer algun tipo de mod para eso, luces, bocina (despeus de todo es un auto o no), mayor potencia y competir con otros
pero si lo pensas dejar asi o lo queres tal cual... compralo

muchos de nosotros al momento de encarar una construccion nos planteamos esas cosas, fijate que vas a encontrar a nadie que se haya fabricado su propio motherboard, pero hay cientos que lo modifican para exigirle el maximo

Bueno, la satisfaccion esta ahi, fabricar algo que no existe o mejorar algo que si.

Repeti lo del colega anterior!, pero es eso.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sí, mayormente estoy de acuerdo con ustedes y sobretodo en la idea de que lo que haga yo por mí mismo debería ser algo que no existe en el mercado o que sea algo diferente. Y luego está la satisfacción de aprender haciéndolo uno mismo. Es muy grato ver tu propia creación y luego saber qué cosas puedes mejorar o cambiar, añadir etc.. Pero... ¿Qué precio a más estás dispuesto a invertir por hacerlo tú mismo? Imaginamos que, lo dicho, un carrito radiocontrol de mercado te valga 40 euros vale? y si lo haces tú con los añadidos o cambios que te gustaría, te va a costar por lo menos 70 euros o 80, dices: pues bueno merece la pena o no. Pero si los gastos salen por 100 euros o más mmm ya hay que pensarselo... Por que el capital hoy por hoy es escaso..


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

¿Qué precio a más estás dispuesto a invertir por hacerlo tú mismo?

es un hobbie! la palabra precio no existe!
viste las personas que se van a pescar? y los ves abrir la caja de pesca fanfarroenando y dicen.. miraa tengo un abu garcia 500, me salio tanta plata. Tambien tengo este otro.. es un waterdog frontal y tengo esta caña de fibra de carbono y vos los miras y te quedas pensando........ CUANTA GUITA PUEDEN GASTAR EN ESOOOOOO. TANTOSS REELESSS VAS A QUERER???
y bueno.. es lo que al tipo el gusta! si lo ves por el lado economico salio perdiendo mall tiene que sacar por dia 100kg de dorado para amortisar eso. Pero el no lo hace por la plata, lo hace porque le gusta
le gusta perder tiempo en eso
es su cable a tierra
le gusta 
y lo que pago el por todo eso... es barato

imaginate una pintura... un picasso.... cuanto puede llegar a valer? FORTUNA!! y no es mas que un trapo con un poco de tempera que se la sacas a tu hermanito que va a jardin. pero la gente reconoce que eso es arte, es algo unico y no pueden haber dos iguales
bueno.. tu autito super tuneado conectado a la nasa... TAMBIEN va a ser unico..

Ahora yo te pregunto...
Si pagas 40 dolares por un carrito que lo tiene todo el mundo y ademas lo tenes que manejar vos 
Cuanto pagarias por un carrito, EXCLUSIVO, unico en el mundo, 100% personalizado a tu gusto, que anda solo por tu casa o cumple un circuito previamente configurado, que a demas tiene sensores de temperatura, personas, encuentra objetos y lo podes manejar por internet?????

y la subasta señores arranca en 1000 euros!
no los pagas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> S... dices: pues bueno merece la pena o no. Pero si los gastos salen por 100 euros o más mmm ya hay que pensarselo... *Por que el capital hoy por hoy es escaso*..


Creo que gepelbaum ya te dijo todo , pero "que el capital sea escaso" no es justificación de nada...por que si vamos al grano: _para que querés un autito radiocontrolado si no tenés dinero?_
Te lo repito: el hobby de la electrónica no es barato! Los componentes electrónicos valen nada, pero todo el trabajo anexo es lo que cuesta dinero. Si vos armás un amplificador, los materiales electrónicos pueden costarte...digamos... 20 euros o menos. Pero cuando hagas (o compres) el gabinete donde vá ese amplificador, y decores el panel frontal y posterior para que haga juego con tus muebles y les des todos los detalles de terminación, probablemente hayas gastado más de lo que vale uno comprado y listo para funcionar, pero lo que hayas aprendido y te hayas divertido mas las satisfacciones que hayas logrado en ese camino vale mucho más que lo que has gastado para conseguirlo: Ahí es donde está la economía del DIY...pero si la buscás por el lado de ahorrar dinero haciéndolo vos mismo....estás perdido.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 22, 2010)

En sintonìa con EZ, es interesante leer el sig. artìculo :

http://sound.westhost.com/why-diy.htm

Sds.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 22, 2010)

Bueno.... si estás recién empezando y quieres producir carritos más o menos en masa diseñados por ti para venderlos, lo mejor es buscar aparatos de segunda mano, placas, o carritos nuevos chinos baratos que te sirvan para obtener las piezas que necesitas para producir lo tuyo.

Si compras al por menor, parte por parte, no te sale rentable. Excepto si es un prototipo experimental, vale la pena (o sea, como dijeron arriba, si lo quieres para aprender o experimentar).

En mi caso, una de mis mayores riquezas es la cantidad de cachivaches que he acumulado durante el tiempo.  Así, cuando necesito reparar algo, casi siempre tengo componentes o aparatos que puedo utilizar para ir probando, sin gastar un peso en hacer un presupuesto.

En esta afición, cuando se empieza,  hay que ser bastante cacharrero para ser diligente y progresar; igual que los que reparan autos por afición.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Es cierto. _Esto lo hacemos por aficción, no por dinero_. Ahora me creo que ya me habéis convencido.
Yo no lo voy a hacer en masa jeje no voy a hacerme un negocio de venta de coches radiocontrol. Saldría perdiendo 

Yo lo que no estaba valorando era la filosofía del aficionado frente a la filosofía del calculador. Incluso al principio pensé que si lo hace uno mismo tendría que ser más barato porque tú escojes dónde comprar las piezas más baratas... pero pronto me quité esa idea de la cabeza. La auténtica filosofía del DIY reside en el aprendizaje y el gusto por hacer tus propios proyectos.

Aunque hay una excepción, al menos que yo conozca, que rompe la regla. No sé si habéis visto por youtube un _ciclopatín_ que usan normalmente los de seguridad en los paseos de playas o plazas mayores o ciudades con mucha zona peatonal. No sé como se llama el aparato, es como un gabinete para ponerse de pie con un manillar vertical y dos ruedas. Si te inclinas hacia alante el ciclopatín anda para alante. Si te inclinas hacia atrás anda para atrás, etc...
Ese aparato lo comercializaban por 5000€ o por ahí y un ingeniero (creo que era Español) lo hizo en su casa por menos de 1000€ con piezas más baratas supongo... 
(me gustaría hacer uno, pero a mí seguro que me sale por 10.000 € jejeje)


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

bueno... ahi tenes el caso de una pintura... se hizo con 1 peso y te lo venden por 1000000000 por ser unico

si bien hay miles... no hay competencia!... clin caja!

eso lo haces con un pendulo invertido, las ruedas van a girar para que el volante se quede derecho... y como lo estas empujando hacia adelante.. asi ahi va!
y para los costados con una diferencia entre los dos motores

es simple decirlo y hacerlo.. 

no busque planos sobre como estan echos.. pero imagino que es una cosa asi

eso si lo podes hacer vez!
Saludos!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lo encontré.. se llama "segway" (vaya nombre más chungo)






unos 6.000 euros ~ 8.035 $USD

http://www.vigilantesccooull.es/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=875


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

jajaja lo estaba por bardear al flaco que andaba para atras ... 
pero ahora puedo decir que no solo le gusta andar para atras si no que tambien se come hasta el asfalto!!!!!!! jajaajajajaj

bueno dejando de lado eso... viste que es como un pendulo invertido? o estoy equivocado? tiene que andar de una!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

no tengo ni idea de como funciona jeje... Pero debe ser caro o igual no.. no sé si dejar mi presupuesto del carro radiocontrol para invertirlo en hacer un segway, jejeje


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

y... nooo
y menos si lo vas a usar como el flaco este! tenes 10.000 en el segway y como el doble en dentista!! jajaajaj

mira esto es el pendulo invertido.. imaginalo en la verda o calle sin las guias





mira! yo lo haria algo asi! jajaajja


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

jajaja.. esto ya parece el foro de rarezas tecnológicas... jejeje 

Veremos qué se puede hacer


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> jajaja.. esto ya parece el foro de rarezas tecnológicas... jejeje
> 
> Veremos qué se puede hacer



Ahhh noooo vos sos increible! ensima que te despejamos tus dudas existenciales nos bardeas diciendo que somos rarezas tecnologicas??????? jajajajajajaj

Aclaro que es una broma!!, pero no me digan que nunca nadie les dijo nada por sus actividades tan alejadas del futbol!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 23, 2010)

YA ESTÁÁÁÁÁ !!! Mi propio segway por sólo 15 euros jajajajaja 

http://86400.es/2007/08/04/como-hacer-tu-propio-segway-con-apenas-15-euros/


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 23, 2010)

Qué bien! Te felicito por tu sergay!


jajajaj son bromas



 Saludos!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 23, 2010)

yaya....

Bueno pasando del foro de charla al foro del DIY os paso las páginas que Google me puso y que son muy didácticas, para hacer el segway por 300€ = 400$USD.

http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/diy/diy-hazte-tu-propio-segway/

http://rogerrueda.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/construye-tu-propio-segway-por-300e/

http://torek.blogia.com/2003/120501-construye-tu-propio-segway.php

http://www.forococheselectricos.com/2010/04/segway-casero-made-in-spain.html

Creo que la última tiene más detalles pero la primera dice el micro que hay que usar y en la tercera el código. La segunda enlaza a otra en inglés así que tardaré un tiempo en leerla...  saludos


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

no hay nada imposible solo personas incapaces.. Es mejor crear que imitar.. por estar descubriendo el por que de las cosas es que es por que estamos en donde estamos..


----------



## Quyque82 (Oct 1, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> no hay nada imposible solo personas incapaces.. Es mejor crear que imitar.. por estar descubriendo el por que de las cosas es que es por que estamos en donde estamos..



100% de acuerdo contigo  y yo añadiría:

_*"En un mundo de errores nace el conocimiento; En un mundo de aciertos nace la incertidumbre"*_ by Quyque82


----------

